# TiVo losing paused location after update to 14.9.2.2



## craigf (Oct 30, 2002)

Since I received the update to 14.9.2.2, TiVo intermittently loses the paused location in a TV show. When I go back to play it again, it starts from the beginning.

I cannot figure out how to force the issue to occur, but it has happened several times today since getting the update. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Yes. As you have found out, pressing 'Play' when a show is highlighted in the My Shows list will result in playback from the beginning.
In order to resume from a paused point, you have to go into the program screen from the My Shows list first, and then you should see Resume Playback.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

craigf said:


> Since I received the update to 14.9.2.2, TiVo intermittently loses the paused location in a TV show. When I go back to play it again, it starts from the beginning.
> 
> I cannot figure out how to force the issue to occur, but it has happened several times today since getting the update. Has anyone else noticed this?


Yup and lots of times if you left arrow out of a program you find yourself somewhere on the list in My Shows far away from the show you left arrowed out of among the many other bugs listed by this supposed upgrade.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

steve614 said:


> Yes. As you have found out, pressing 'Play' when a show is highlighted in the My Shows list will result in playback from the beginning.
> In order to resume from a paused point, you have to go into the program screen from the My Shows list first, and then you should see Resume Playback.


This is not happening on my Premiere in SDUI. I tested it several times. Every time I use play from the My Shows list, it remembers the position correctly.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Yes. As you have found out, pressing 'Play' when a show is highlighted in the My Shows list will result in playback from the beginning.
> In order to resume from a paused point, you have to go into the program screen from the My Shows list first, and then you should see Resume Playback.


This is working fine on my PXL running the HDUI. I just checked with a couple of shows I only looked at part of this week. I hit play from the "My Shows" list and they both started at the point I left off a few days ago.

I'll need to check my other Premieres when I get home tonight.


----------



## Illusion (Jun 1, 2008)

Premiere XL upgraded to 14.9.2.2. The loss of pause position on my unit is 100% of the time. The resume playback function from the information screen does fix the issue for me, but is another unwanted step. Most disappointed in this development.

I hope it is a bug and not a 'new feature'.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Illusion said:


> Premiere XL upgraded to 14.9.2.2. The loss of pause position on my unit is 100% of the time. The resume playback function from the information screen does fix the issue for me, but is another unwanted step. Most disappointed in this development.
> 
> I hope it is a bug and not a 'new feature'.


%100 of the time for me too in SDUI. It's a PAIN to retrain myself after 10 years plus to select the program first instead of just hitting play. It baffles me how Tivo just can't get a single thing right with Premiere after all this time.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rahnbo said:


> %100 of the time for me too in SDUI. It's a PAIN to retrain myself after 10 years plus to select the program first instead of just hitting play. It baffles me how Tivo just can't get a single thing right with Premiere after all this time.


This is really strange that it is acting differently for different people. There must be more to this- like type of recording or if another program was watched after it or something. Hard to believe something so specific could be just random.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just checked my other Premieres. They are all running the HDUI and had no issue resuming when highlighting the title and pressing play in the My Shows list.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

crxssi said:


> This is really strange that it is acting differently for different people. There must be more to this- like type of recording or if another program was watched after it or something. Hard to believe something so specific could be just random.


I would love to know the answer as well. Just in case anyone wonders how annoying this is that hasn't seen the problem I made a quick video. Sorry I couldn't find my tripod the vid is a little shaky. You'll see where I hit play to start SNL, FF to a point, pause the video then hit the left arrow to go back to the NPL. Instead of landing back on SNL like it should it jumps elsewhere. So I scroll back up to SNL, hit play and instead of resuming at the pause point it starts all over again. Rinse, lather repeat. I use FF to save time but the same thing happens when you play normally. Of course it shouldn't happen at all. This happens on both my Premieres now that they're "upgraded."


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rahnbo said:


> I would love to know the answer as well. Just in case anyone wonders how annoying this is that hasn't seen the problem I made a quick video. Sorry I couldn't find my tripod the vid is a little shaky. You'll see where I hit play to start SNL, FF to a point, pause the video then hit the left arrow to go back to the NPL. Instead of landing back on SNL like it should it jumps elsewhere. So I scroll back up to SNL, hit play and instead of resuming at the pause point it starts all over again. Rinse, lather repeat. I use FF to save time but the same thing happens when you play normally. Of course it shouldn't happen at all. This happens on both my Premieres now that they're "upgraded."


How are you getting out of the playback? I noticed it did not take you back to the program list and place you on the name of the video you were watching. I almost always use the left arrow to get out of a video. Could that be the difference?


----------



## Illusion (Jun 1, 2008)

I wrote an email to TiVo yesterday. Here is their response:

_Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with the lack of 'Resume Playback'.

We do appreciate you taking the time to share the issue with Resume Playback. This is something we are aware of and currently tracking to release a patch in the very near future to resolve.

If you come across anything else, please don't hesitate to let us know!_


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

But why is it inconsistent?
With my luck, they will have a patch and then I will start to have issues with it.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

crxssi said:


> How are you getting out of the playback? I noticed it did not take you back to the program list and place you on the name of the video you were watching. I almost always use the left arrow to get out of a video. Could that be the difference?


Yes, I use the left arrow too as was done in the video. Not sure of another way to back out in that way.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rahnbo said:


> Yes, I use the left arrow too as was done in the video. Not sure of another way to back out in that way.


There isn't, that I am aware of, anyway. I just wanted to make sure. I think it is pivotal that when you pressed the left arrow from the paused recording, _*it did not take you back to the information screen about the program you had been watching (Saturday Night Live)*_. Instead, you were placed on a listing of programs with the cursor placed on the "Last Man Standing" group entry! It was sort of acting like it does when one presses the "TiVo" button- it returned to "My Shows". I have never seen that behavior before. It is acting almost like a process was aborted, and during that abortion, it ALSO didn't make note of the location in the video where you were.

BTW- posting the video clip was EXTREMELY useful for the discussion.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

HA! It just happened to me! I was halfway through a program, pressed the left arrow to experiment, related to the posting above. I watched something else, went back to the original program, AND IT LOST WHERE IT WAS. So I then tried everything I could think of to make it do it again (watch something else again, use TiVo button, play directly from listings, etc, etc), and could not make it malfunction again.

Hmm.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

crxssi said:


> There isn't, that I am aware of, anyway. I just wanted to make sure. I think it is pivotal that when you pressed the left arrow from the paused recording, _*it did not take you back to the information screen about the program you had been watching (Saturday Night Live)*_. Instead, you were placed on a listing of programs with the cursor placed on the "Last Man Standing" group entry! It was sort of acting like it does when one presses the "TiVo" button- it returned to "My Shows". I have never seen that behavior before. It is acting almost like a process was aborted, and during that abortion, it ALSO didn't make note of the location in the video where you were.
> 
> BTW- posting the video clip was EXTREMELY useful for the discussion.


Great analysis. OH, and welcome to the club! Hopefully yours will remain more like %1 instead of %100. The only thing I have to decide is if I have the time or energy to even bother taking this on with Tivo.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

crxssi said:


> There isn't, that I am aware of, anyway. I just wanted to make sure. I think it is pivotal that when you pressed the left arrow from the paused recording, _*it did not take you back to the information screen about the program you had been watching (Saturday Night Live)*_. Instead, you were placed on a listing of programs with the cursor placed on the "Last Man Standing" group entry! It was sort of acting like it does when one presses the "TiVo" button- it returned to "My Shows". I have never seen that behavior before. It is acting almost like a process was aborted, and during that abortion, it ALSO didn't make note of the location in the video where you were.
> 
> BTW- posting the video clip was EXTREMELY useful for the discussion.


the left arrow has always returned me to the previous screen. If play is initiated from the info screen then that's where left arrow returns to and if it's initiated from the listings screen it returns there. Granted, it does return him to the wrong place in the listings screen.


----------



## Illusion (Jun 1, 2008)

No longer 100% failure rate for me. Sometimes (rarely) TiVo remembers the position for resume playback. I noticed the success while playing around with the selection position on backing out of a show using the left arrow. Sure enough, my TiVo now does not back out to the show it was on, it backs out of playback to some other show being highlighted.

Edit: Now way less than 100% of the time. Weird. I cannot seem to find the exact steps to reproduce. 

In fact, the failure rate of the resume playback is now so low I went into system info to see if I had received a newer patched version.


----------



## lhutzesq (Feb 12, 2003)

Occurring 100% of the time for me from the sd interface (gave up long ago on the buggy hd interface). I watch movies over several nights and it always resumes from the beginning not the last place I left off. Very annoying. Hope there is a fix soon.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lhutzesq said:


> Occurring 100% of the time for me from the sd interface (gave up long ago on the buggy hd interface). I watch movies over several nights and it always resumes from the beginning not the last place I left off. Very annoying. Hope there is a fix soon.


Is sounds like the SDUi is buggy, the HDUI has not been buggy for me. While it might not be the fastest UI, I'm not having a resume bug with it.


----------



## mcphill (Mar 3, 2010)

lhutzesq said:


> Occurring 100% of the time for me from the sd interface (gave up long ago on the buggy hd interface). I watch movies over several nights and it always resumes from the beginning not the last place I left off. Very annoying. Hope there is a fix soon.


100% failure rate with me too, SDUI. Just wrote a complaint to TiVo, suggest anyone with the problem do the same!


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Add me to the list of people who is having 100% failure with this. I'm using SDUI.

Strange thing is that it didn't start until two or three days ago, and I've had 14.922 for a week or two now.

I'd love to use HDUI, but I can't because if you do that, you can't use KidZone, which is essential in this household.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Joe Siegler said:


> Add me to the list of people who is having 100% failure with this. I'm using SDUI.
> 
> Strange thing is that it didn't start until two or three days ago, and I've had 14.922 for a week or two now.


It is a long shot, but you might want to try rebooting, just to see if the behavior changes (at least it only takes 3 minutes now). Also, people have noted in the past that the saved position is saved in the program, itself. So if it was something that was recorded prior to the update, it might retain even if new programs don't.

It is strange that some people have this problem and others do not, and a few others (like me) have seen it happen, but only once.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

crxssi said:


> It is a long shot, but you might want to try rebooting, just to see if the behavior changes (at least it only takes 3 minutes now). Also, people have noted in the past that the saved position is saved in the program, itself. So if it was something that was recorded prior to the update, it might retain even if new programs don't.
> 
> It is strange that some people have this problem and others do not, and a few others (like me) have seen it happen, but only once.


I thought of that myself. Rebooting didn't make a difference. I did notice the wildly faster reboot time when I tried, though.


----------



## kerz (Nov 8, 2002)

This seems to be fixed in the new update that started rolling out Yesterday/Today!


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

I got around it in 14.922 by playing from the resume play option inside the listing.

Given how short a life 14.922 had, and how many problems it had, I wonder if it was supposed to come out.


----------



## chewy2314 (Sep 11, 2003)

kerz said:


> This seems to be fixed in the new update that started rolling out Yesterday/Today!


That's good news! can't wait for the update. in fact, looking forward to the spring update for those of us using Kidzone.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

This happened to me last night with the HDUI and 20.2. I was recording two sporting events and going back and forth between the two. It did not happen 100% of the time. If I played another show that was already recorded, it did not happen. It was only occurring on the two shows that were being recorded at that time. There were even incidents of going into the options of the listing to select "Resume playing" and it wasn't there. The only option was "play" as if I had not started watching already. The only way to resolve it was to always press "pause" before going back to My Shows to watch the other recording.


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

I hope this issue gets fixed; driving me nuts!


----------



## lhutzesq (Feb 12, 2003)

So bizarre. Just got off the phone with TiVo and the csr claimed that this "feature" was planned and it's not a bug at all. He also did not know if future software would revert back to the way its been since the dawn of time. Anyone else hear this?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

lhutzesq said:


> So bizarre. Just got off the phone with TiVo and the csr claimed that this "feature" was planned and it's not a bug at all. He also did not know if future software would revert back to the way its been since the dawn of time. Anyone else hear this?


In 14.9 pressing Play from the My Shows list caused playback from beginning. In 20.2 it (again) causes playback to resume, which makes more sense since it's easier to skip back to the beginning than to find your place again. I'm using the SDUI.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

L David Matheny said:


> In 14.9 pressing Play from the My Shows list caused playback from beginning. In 20.2 it (again) causes playback to resume, which makes more sense since it's easier to skip back to the beginning than to find your place again. I'm using the SDUI.


Try the HDUI and go back and forth between two things recording at the same time.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

This is a non issue in 20.2 for me.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

These reports just seem to get more confusing all the time


----------



## gbm (Oct 6, 2001)

So maddening...recording 3 Olympic streams and trying to switch between them...most of the time the 'resume' spot is not saved and starting from the beginning is the only option.

I can't figure out a workaround... any ideas? It seems like this bug has been around for awhile. (Tried both SD and HD menus.)

edit: SD menus have been working, HD menus definitely not.

Geo


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

How are you "switching"? Are you hitting pause, then LEFT
or pause then Tivo tivo, or what?

(I don't have a Premiere..)


----------



## gbm (Oct 6, 2001)

I have tried 
-hitting pause, then left
-hitting left without hitting pause
-hitting the TiVo button

In my situation, all streams were recording (all-day Olympic coverage) and I was trying to bounce back and forth between them. Sometimes, if I went all the way out to the main menu, then came back in, one of the streams would retain the resume option. Most times it would not.

Switching to the SD menus has solved the problem for now and I'll live with that through the Olympics, but I prefer the HD menus for normal use.

Geo


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

It is a bug in the HDUI, I had to switch back to SD for that reason and also because I found the HDUI to be unstable and laggy on my Elite. Really sucks because I love the new HDUI guide, but HDUI is still not ready for primetime for me.

I just wish the Elite didn't have the annoying delay on skip forward/back that my HDs never had. It makes the Elite feel slower than the HD even in SDUI mode.


----------

